# Brush suggestion for Samoyed



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Iorek has started shedding again now 

I was wondering if you guys can suggest a good comb/brush that will help get the fur out. He is not a fan of getting brushed but today I made him stay still and I got one hind leg, one shoulder, and part of his tail brushed out. My plan is to get a rotation going, tomorrow I will do other areas and when I get him all done in the next few days I will start again at the beginning. His winter coat this year is not as thick as last years (I am thinking it was still quite a bit of puppy coat last year) so I don't think the shedding will go as long as it did last year. 

I currently have a slicker brush, rake, and pin brush. I use the slicker brush mostly on the cats and Brom because I find that all it does for Iorek is fluffs out the fur on top and leaves everything underneath. I use the rake on Iorek. The pin brush was a quick purchase last summer when Iorek got covered in some kind of little bug/seed that wouldn't brush off with my hands so I ran to the store quickly and bought whatever I could find since we were away from home. The pin brush does pretty much exactly what the slicker brush does but it worked wonders to get the bugs/seeds (whatever they were!) off him.

I use the rake and start from the bottom of the section that I am brushing out and push the fur up. I take down about a 1 inch (mostly less) section at a time and brush right down to the skin in the direction of the hair growth. This is a LONG process. Is there another trick that you can suggest that would be easier/quicker since Iorek doesn't like to be brushed? Is there a better option for a brush?

Thanks for any help that you can give. Iorek thanks you too!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Id use the slicker, and do areas, lifting the hair. Then a good comb the brush it out after.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I find that even doing small sections at a time the slicker still doesn't get all the fur right down at the skin. I can give it another try though.

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Iorek's coat looks a lot like Kobe's. The only thing I've seen actually work, to be honest, is this type of comb.

I didn't think it would get much fur out, mostly untangle stuff. But it removed a TON more fur than anything else. I use that comb on Kobe, then a slicker brush to finish it off. It works better than Furminator for longer coats IMO.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

RBark, isn't that just a regular greyhound comb?

I use a greyhound on Cadence most of the time too. He's been shedding more the past couple of weeks as well! Everytime I comb his fur, a bunch of it comes out, and the comb is really easy to clean.. unlike pin brushes.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

lucidity said:


> RBark, isn't that just a regular greyhound comb?
> 
> I use a greyhound on Cadence most of the time too. He's been shedding more the past couple of weeks as well! Everytime I comb his fur, a bunch of it comes out, and the comb is really easy to clean.. unlike pin brushes.


I have no idea what they are called lol. If it's a greyhound comb then I will take your word for it


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you 

I use something similar now, this is sort of what I use. I find that it works the best out of what I have now. 

I do like how Iorek's fur looks when I use the slicker brush on him, but I definitely have to use something else first.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

RBark said:


> I have no idea what they are called lol. If it's a greyhound comb then I will take your word for it


Lol, I'm *pretty* sure that's what it's called. I learned it from someone on this forum, too. Haha, when I bought it, I had no idea what it was, but it looked nice and sturdy and sort of like something I'd use on my own hair so I just bought it.


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

We believe that Maya is part husky and part chow, so read lots of fluffy fur  We have had the best luck with a rake like you are using and a furmiator.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

On my Sheltie I would use the undercoat rake, exactly as you have, and do sections at a time. Once I've gone over his whole body I would give him a bath and use a high powered blow dryer to force out that last bit of under coat that didn't come out with the rake. I would also do line brushing with the greyhound comb, same as what RBark posted, as I dried him section by section. Finally once he was dry I would finish up with a pin brush.

Personaly I'm not a fan of the slicker brush. I find it just get's the top layer and still leaves knots under the coat. I also don't like the way the handle is set up for it and my arm and just can't handle the motion required to use it well. If you're comfortable using it then go ahead and use it.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I, also, don't like the way the slicker brush is angled. I can't really use it well, especially since I am left handed, every thing just seems backwards to me. Plus, like you said, the fur just fluffs over the tangles underneath. 

I don't have access to a high powered dryer now. When we did have access I was trying to work Iorek up to being used to it, but then we moved and now there aren't any places to go to use one. He really hates it. 

Iorek needs a bath again now. When I bathe him I brush him out with the rake and then I comb him out while he is drying since he doesn't like the dryer. That helps to get more hair out too. I don't know if it is a good idea or not, but it works for us. I also condition his fur and comb him out with the conditioner on his fur before I rinse it out. I guess that will have to be my job for this weekend.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

While you would definitely be better off with a really good HV my little $100 blower moves quite a bit of air and would shorten your grooming time quite a bit. It can do the water spraying off the dog thing. Love that. My dogs tolerate the HV better than a human dryer as the motor isn't as close to them when used. I thought my walk/fluff during drying did a good job but Sassy was bathed/HVed several weeks ago and it has only been the past couple days she has been looking fuzzy. Maybe her shed hasn't really started yet. The HV should be much gentler on the skin than combing or brushing as the hair lets go, it isn't pulled.

With the slicker and all the other tools start at the base and work up so you are mostly combing/brushing already done coat. You aren't done until a comb will glide through smoothly even on a heavily coated dog.

As for tools, I like the rake and the greyhound comb. Removing a shedding coat is what it is. If you keep after it less will end up in the house but you cannot remove it in one go. Tying the dog so there are no options, small cookies every so often and having the dog on a sturdy non slip table helps a lot.

Edit: If your dogs come in muddy the HV can clean the med off fast and easy too. It blows the dirt right off.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Maybe I will have to look into getting a blower then. Iorek really hates it but we can work on it. 

I make sure I can get the rake all the way through the section that I was working on before I go to another section. I make sure I can brush out his entire hind leg top to bottom with one smooth stroke before I move on to his side or whatever. I work one small section at a time going up from the bottom and then I make sure I can go right from the top to the bottom of that section. 

I will look into getting a blower, everyone has nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Keep in mind that there are bazillions of types of slicker brushes. Some are great on one coat, and horrid on another..You need a large, curved slicker with FIRM bristles. The firmer the better on that coat. You will still need to part the hair and brush in sections like you are with the rake now, but the brush is going to pull less, and hopefully he will be more accepting of it. I never rake/comb a dog without removing most of the coat and tangles with a slicker first. My favorite slickers for these types of coat--------->http://www.ryanspet.com/productInfo.aspx?itemNo=TK256023

or 

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Slicker-Brushes/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/54130.uts


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you  I will give the slicker another shot if you think it will bother him less. I just have trouble with the angle of the bristles. I have a slicker brush that is shaped like a brush and a slicker brush that is shaped like the ones you put links for. I find the second one easier.

I am going to give it a try now.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> Thank you  I will give the slicker another shot if you think it will bother him less. I just have trouble with the angle of the bristles. I have a slicker brush that is shaped like a brush and a slicker brush that is shaped like the ones you put links for. I find the second one easier.
> 
> I am going to give it a try now.


Keep in mind that if you are not having luck with the slickers you have, you may need to purchase a different one. There are many differences, not just "curved" or flat slickers. The number of bristles, how close together they are, the firmness, the cushion of the base (where the bristles are attached) are all differences in slickers. If you still find the ones you have not working well, I strongly recommend ordering one from the above links I posted. Those are the best slickers for a thick coat.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I think that I will have to order one. Do you prefer either one of them more or are they both the same?

The one from Pet Edge comes in regular, long - soft, and long - firm. Which would be best? 

I should mention that Iorek doesn't really have a regular sammy coat, it is really long and not quite as thick at my friend's sammy (Iorek's brother). It is strange. :S

Thank you


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Keep in mind that there are bazillions of types of slicker brushes. Some are great on one coat, and horrid on another..You need a large, curved slicker with FIRM bristles. The firmer the better on that coat. You will still need to part the hair and brush in sections like you are with the rake now, but the brush is going to pull less, and hopefully he will be more accepting of it. I never rake/comb a dog without removing most of the coat and tangles with a slicker first. My favorite slickers for these types of coat--------->http://www.ryanspet.com/productInfo.aspx?itemNo=TK256023
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Slicker-Brushes/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/54130.uts



I might have to get one of those for Wally's coat. It's thicker than it looks. I already use a greyhound comb (the brush RBark posted) and have a pin brush that I don't use much anymore. 

Maybe this well help me get the coat looking...less shaggy.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> I think that I will have to order one. Do you prefer either one of them more or are they both the same?
> 
> The one from Pet Edge comes in regular, long - soft, and long - firm. Which would be best?
> 
> ...


either of them are good. Petedge charges a handling and service fee if you don't order enough $$ worth of items..so keep that in mind if you are only getting the brush. I would get the regular. Not the long ones, and def. not the soft ones.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

A Rake is great during shedding season. Try those websites for a good Rake.

www.petsolutions.com 
www.jbpet.com


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> either of them are good. Petedge charges a handling and service fee if you don't order enough $$ worth of items..so keep that in mind if you are only getting the brush. I would get the regular. Not the long ones, and def. not the soft ones.


Thank you.



Masterjedi688 said:


> A Rake is great during shedding season. Try those websites for a good Rake.
> 
> www.petsolutions.com
> www.jbpet.com


I already have a rake, but thank you.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

ioreks_mom said:


> I don't have access to a high powered dryer now. When we did have access I was trying to work Iorek up to being used to it, but then we moved and now there aren't any places to go to use one. He really hates it.


I broke my high power blow dryer a few years ago when it fell off a counter. It's a simple switch that just needs minor repairs but they said it would cost me more to fix it then to just buy a new one. My parents have said they'll buy me a new one whenever I get my afghan. And Chris Cristensen just came out with a new dryer that I like, except it only comes in bright fruity colors. If he made it in black or added a heating element I would buy it in an instant.

Anyways my point is, at the moment I'm using a shop vac on reverse to blow dry my dogs. It does take a bit longer to try, but it's still able to get down to the skin and force out the undercoat. Shop vacs are also my cheaper and more functional than a blow dryer that can only do one thing. It's also easier to convince your boyfriend or hubby that he can buy the shop vac for himself and then steal it for the dogs once you get home.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

That is a great idea!! Thank you  I will have to have a look at our one measly hardware store to see if they have one. If not I will look when when we go out of town over the Easter break.


----------



## stars1 (Mar 17, 2010)

slicker brush is my first choice


----------



## EmilyL (Mar 18, 2010)

I know you already have a rake, but I've had a lot better turn outs with this type of rake than just the straight one like you have...

http://http://www.ryanspet.com/productInfo.aspx?itemNo=TM31716

Also, this slicker I LOVE!

http://www.ryanspet.com/productInfo.aspx?itemNo=TM31131

just if you're interested in trying them...good luck!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion. I already have a comb sort of like you suggested in the top link. I don't use it because I figured it would cut his fur.  I don't know! Haha! I will give it a try.

I actually just ordered a slicker brush today. The one that was suggested earlier in this post, the Master Grooming Tool one. I can't seem to find a picture of it now. Hopefully it will come soon!


----------

